# Palafox Pier



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I am taking the wife and kids to Palafox Pier today to get some sun and hopefully a tight line or two. Anyone been there this past week? Hell, even a few white trout would be a blessing.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I was at the baseball Stadium the other night and the trout were there so they should be at Palafox

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Flguy... You gonna go sharking with us this year? We have spent the winter gearing up for some serious sharking.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good luck to everyone except Devin!! J/K Devin I hope you catch some fish! And max you gonna come and BBQ with us on the 5th? UGLY


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll try to be there the 5th, if I can get the day off. I plan on being out the with yall plenty this year though

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------

